# Hey from South Carolina



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome to the addiction. Low country native myself. Your bees are always ahead of us here in TN by a few weeks, so keep us posted on how you and the girls are doing. And you are right about beekeeping--any day you don't learn something new, you are not paying attention.


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

the above post are very correct I live in New Prospect and enjoy the box of bug very much, in fact so much that I have three packages coming Saturday. I got the stand ready this morning and got hive setting on waiting on packages to get here Saturday hive some hives with brood in them that i will take one from each hive to put with packages. that way i think they will stay at home


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome from your neighbor to the north!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, I love it so much I started teaching beginners two years ago.


----------



## LadyBuzz (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you very much for the very friendly welcome!


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome Lady


----------



## hardtimekenl (Sep 21, 2009)

hello hope all goes well sat. your neighbor to the wast. abingdon va.


----------

